# APT3 et déconnection de l'IMAC



## ldup (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Nouveau dans l'univers APPLE (Imac de 2012), je découvre que tout n'est pas rose ...

Je viens d'acheter une APT3, pas de soucis pour la connexion sur mon réseau, pas de problème pour la reconnaissance de mon Imac, synchro d'Itunes, tout fonctionne, je peux lire l'ensemble de la musique du mac, les photos , bref le bonheur.... jusqu'à ce que ma connexion Internet sur le Mac ralentisse, de plus en plus et finalement, le mac perd sa connection Internet.

Finalement, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'éteindre l'APT3 (la débrancher physiquement) et relancer l'utilitaire réseau sur le mac pour qu'il se reconnecte sur mon réseau et ensuite pas de soucis.... jusqu'à ce que je reconnecte l'APT3...

Bref que se passe t-il ? sinon la connexion internet depuis l'APT3 pas de soucis, pour aller sur You Tubes, ou autres .. . Merci a tou de m'aider, puisque c'est a Hurler !!!!!


----------



## George78 (1 Avril 2012)

... á mon sens, ça vient de ta connection internet qui n'est pas de bonne qualité, je crois.. De plus en plus on a besoin d'une connection de qualité, surtout si on utilise beaucoup de ressources wifi, ce qui est ton cas avec l'atv...
A ta place, je vérifierais de ce côté lá, un test de rapidité, voir si personne ne pirate ta ligne, les petits filtres adsl sur toutes les prises, et un routeur de qualité, pas une merde qu'on te laisse gratos en promo..


----------



## ldup (1 Avril 2012)

Merci, mais question rapidité, c'est bon. De plus si je connecte mon ancien PC sur le réseau, je n'ai aucun soucis de vitesse.
Les filtres c'est OK.
Mon routeur est une livebox, et avec le code d'accès, ce serait très bizarre qu'on arrive a pirater ma ligne.
Non, je penche pour un problème entre l'ATV et le mac... mais pas d'idée....


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

.. solide bordel en tous cas.. difficile de piger ce qui se passe.. difficile de trouver le coupable.. á ta place, j'utiliserais juste mon IMAC en solo pendant quelques jours pour voir si tout va bien.. puis ensuite si tout va sur l'IMAC restaurer l'atv en le connectant sur l'IMAC avec la mini usb, reformater et refaire ton installation atv tranquilos.. mais je te déconseille vraiment d'impliquer ton PC la dedans, c'est du vieux matériel absolument pas á la hauteur, tu n'auras que des merdes..


----------



## ldup (3 Avril 2012)

Salut Georges,

Mon problème est résolu !
Il m'a suffit de mettre a jour le firmware de l'ATV3, de mettre a jour Itunes, et depuis plus de soucis, tout roule.
Je suis capable de naviguer sur internet, de regarder un film en HD sur l'ATV3, donc RAS.

Je conseille a tout le monde la même manie si pb.

cdt


----------

